# Re Exploratory laparotomy and colostomy creation.



## Praveen Ravi (Jul 31, 2014)

In the scenario above whether the Re exploratory laparotomy will be separately coded?


----------



## jilsjose86@gmail.com (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## prayercoder (Aug 8, 2014)

*Exploratory laparotomy*

Here are some comments from the NCCI manual. Maybe they will help:

"During an open abdominal procedure exploration of the surgical field is routinely performed to identify anatomic structures and disease. An exploratory laparotomy (CPT code 49000) is not separately reportable with an open abdominal procedure." (Medicare 2014 NCCI Manual Chapter VI-8, E-1.)

"If a laparoscopy is performed as a ?scout? procedure to assess the surgical field or extent of disease, it is not separately reportable. If the findings of a diagnostic laparoscopy lead to the decision to perform an open procedure, the diagnostic laparoscopy may be separately reportable. Modifier 58 may be reported to indicate that the diagnostic laparoscopy and non-laparoscopic therapeutic procedures were staged or planned procedures. The medical record must indicate the medical necessity for the diagnostic laparoscopy." (2014 Medicare NCCI Manual Chapter VI-10, F. 2.

Hope this helps!


----------

